# Perth Meet, Late Feb/early March



## barfridge (30/1/05)

After much cajoling with SWMBO, she has consented for me to host a brewday.

Where: I live in Morley, just at the intersection of Morley Dr and Tonkin Hwy, so its nice and easy to get to.
When: I cant do the 19th of Feb, and the 26th is election day, which may be awkward for some people, so how does Staurday, March 5th sound?
What: I think I'll do a beer can chicken (with real beer this time), and grab some snags from de brovniks as well.

The beer will either be a belgian ale, or an APA with amarillo, depending on demand. Temp control with a belgian might be an issue as well, but we'll get that sorted.

It will be a great chance for me to get my grain brewing sorted, as at previous meets I've been too keen to sample the end result, and haven't taken enough notice of the little tips and tricks along the way.


----------



## Guest Lurker (31/1/05)

If I'm in town, I'll be there, but theres a good chance I will be in Indonesia so I wont make any contribution to date selection.


----------



## Asher (31/1/05)

March 5th is on the Labour Day long weekend....
I may be racing (mountain bike) in the Karri Cup in Northcliff then... if I can motivate myself....
Will be there otherwise.
Asher for now


----------



## JasonY (31/1/05)

Looks like I have nothing planned as yet but I am potentially selling my house so who knows what could happen - hopefully I will have sold it by then or decided not to.

Looking like I can make it at this stage.


----------



## barfridge (31/1/05)

Ack, I didnt realise that the beginnig of March was May day  (It's always the first monday in May in Qld).

So either the week before or the week after might be a better option, let me know what you think


----------



## Goat (31/1/05)

Sounds great - I should be right. When we set a date I can confirm.

(must be my turn next....)


----------



## BigAl (1/2/05)

Barfridge,

I should be right around those days too, look forward to it.
Must be my turn soon as well. I normally do two batch brewdays so it will be a 7 hour session  .

Kegs in the fridge:

3 kegs of rice lager (for lawnmowing and the non beer drinkers)
1 keg of LCPA clone
1 keg of Kolsch
1 keg of Pilsner
1 keg of Oktoberfest
1 keg of Golden Ale

So it might be a while before i need to brew next  
Cheers


----------



## Guest Lurker (1/2/05)

Jeez I dont know how people like you and Doc do it. 7 hrs would be one brew for me. Last weekend I did one brew and bottled 2 brews in 7 hrs and I was pretty happy. The weekend before that I did a double brew day, and was still finishing the second one late at night. And I didnt paint any cupboards either.


----------



## Doc (1/2/05)

Guest Lurker said:


> Jeez I dont know how people like you and Doc do it. 7 hrs would be one brew for me. Last weekend I did one brew and bottled 2 brews in 7 hrs and I was pretty happy. The weekend before that I did a double brew day, and was still finishing the second one late at night. And I didnt paint any cupboards either.


 It is getting harder to do with two kids now.
The addtion of the counter flow chiller and the nasa burner on a stand means the brew equip configuration makes it a bit more difficult to do double brew days.
So until I get my brew stand built I'm down to single brew days, but with the new burner and chiller I can be all brewed and cleaned up in 5 hours. 

Doc


----------



## deebee (2/2/05)

I'm going camping on the weekend of March 19. Feb 19 is also no good for me. Otherwise I would be keen as always.

Public transport options, Fridge?


----------



## barfridge (2/2/05)

ok, thanks for the replies. Lets pencil it in for Saturday 5th March, unless anyone has any strenuous objections.

I live in a street called hampton square east, in Morley. 
rough map:






Public transport options aren't too bad, considering. Buses run along Broun Av and Morley Dr, both having stops outside the street. Otherwise Bayswater train station is about 3km south.

I'll chase up the bus services that run through here, and let you know timetables etc.


----------



## BigAl (3/2/05)

GL,

Its all in the planning. 

You need to have two burners (HLT and Boiler) if your using gas.
As long as you can be mashing your second batch whilst boiling the first, you essentially only add the extra sparge and boil time to the brewday (assuming CF chilling is fast)
You only need to do a half assed clean between brews.

You obviously need space for more fermenters too, i can just fit at a squeeze my 60L and two 30L fermenters in the chest freezer.

You need to grow up more yeast.

And last but not least, a 'brew bitch', ive got a mate who takes some of the final product, and for that he pays half of the ingredients and does all my cleaning lifting and crap duties i dont like. I just do the fun stuff


----------



## barfridge (10/2/05)

Just a quick update on how things are progressing.

- Today I placed the order for any ingredients I didn't already have.
- I went to pick up a yeast, but due to a mixup in the shop I got a Wit yeast, so that's being returned tomorrow, hopefully exchanged for the right one.
- Update on public transport. There's heaps of buses which run past here, although I've never caught one. Plenty of info and routes here (Transperth)
- I will be experimenting with a double pot boil, due to the lack of a big enough pot, which will add to the excitment
- My major worry will be cooling the wort. If anyone has a immersion chiller they would like to bring along for the afternoon, that would be most appreciated.

Is there anything else I need to remember?


----------



## Guest Lurker (11/2/05)

If I'm here I could bring an immersion chiller, although I would need to instruct you on some meditative techniques since it is a zen chiller whose design is based on quantum physics which only I understand.

But, given that
a) I'll probably be in Indonesia
B) If I'm here I will probably cycle over
it would be better if someone else has one.

Failing that if I'm away we can organise for you to grab the chiller off Fleur so the wort can be cooled one way or another.

How wide is the pot(s)?


----------



## Asher (11/2/05)

Whats your batch size Barfridge?

I've got a 33l pot & immersion chiller that connects to a temprite for super chilling if needed....
In fact I've got a complete 25l batch infusion mash system gathering dust.....

Asher for now..


----------



## Tony M (11/2/05)

I got a small CFC (will only do about one LPM with the tap water at 25C at the moment) attached to a 65 litre boiler if thats any help


----------



## barfridge (11/2/05)

Batch size will be the standard 23 litres. I have one 19 litre pot, and will be getting another next week. They both should fit on the bbq, which gives a slowly rolling boil, its not a nasa burner.

edit: I just realised I still have a stainless coil sitting here. I purchased it from GMK months ago, and had completely forgotten about it. Now all I need to do is connect 4mm round stainless to a tap fitting. Any suggestions?


----------



## Guest Lurker (11/2/05)

Well, it doesnt have to hold that much pressure, and it doesnt matter if it leaks, so at a pinch a pile of duct tape, thread tape, a piece of garden hose and a hose clamp! Just dont let Batz or Big D see it.


----------



## Batz (11/2/05)

Sounds very professional :blink: 

Don't ever get into aircraft maintance GL

Batz h34r:


----------



## Goat (12/2/05)

LOL !!
How do you reckon he's getting to Indonesia ?


----------



## deebee (12/2/05)

Guest Lurker said:


> Well, it doesnt have to hold that much pressure, and it doesnt matter if it leaks, so at a pinch a pile of duct tape, thread tape, a piece of garden hose and a hose clamp! Just dont let Batz or Big D see it.


 It also helps to meditate and fast for a few days in a darkened room listening to recordings of whales making love then take three buds of peyote a few hours before you start. Finally, you must undertake all construction wearing nothing but a loincloth, smearings of chicken blood and a blindfold.


----------



## Guest Lurker (12/2/05)

I dont use chicken blood. The dogs try to lick it off and it tickles.


----------



## big d (12/2/05)

:lol: 
i will reserve my judgement till bar posts a photo or three.  

cheers
big d


----------



## barfridge (12/2/05)

Crikey, the pressure is on! I better make it good, lest I be seen to be a hopeless incompetent (which I definitely am).

My cunning plan is to get everyone so drunk they wont be able to remember what the hastily cobbled together monstrosity looks like.


----------



## deebee (21/2/05)

BF,

The date approacheth and I am just the kind of sucker to fall for your cunning plan.

Is this still a goer?


----------



## barfridge (21/2/05)

It's definitely all systems go! Saturday the 5th of March, from high noon.

Oh, and I just realised I have all this grain and no mill, would some kind soul be able to bring one along?

And the other thing I haven't figured out is chilling when doing a double pot boil. Any ideas?


----------



## Tony M (21/2/05)

Barfridge,
I am happy to throw mine in the boot. It does need electricity.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (21/2/05)

I have the worlds slowest and ugliest immersion chiller that I can bring, if I can make it, but I think I can at this stage.


----------



## deebee (21/2/05)

I could bring my philmil but it does need a drill, preferably a variable speed drill. Do I need to bring a drill too?

What about a chiller? If all else fails, you might have to resort to a trough and a couple of bags of ice.


----------



## JasonY (24/2/05)

I certainly keen to come along but I am moving house & it is likely to be this very weekend! I will try and post back closer to the day as to wether I can make it, hopefully at worst I can pop in for a short while and drop off a few litres of the Munich Dunkel brewed at my place last time (then I dont have to worry about knocking off the keg!)


----------



## deebee (24/2/05)

Can we have a show of hands please?

Who is coming?


----------



## Goat (24/2/05)

Me.


----------



## Guest Lurker (24/2/05)

Same old situation

100% definite if in Perth
0% if in Indonesia
At this point probably a 15% chance of going to Indonesia

So 85% there.

But if I go I will cycle, maybe a 1% chance of being hit by a bus on my way (GS is my idol) so call it
84% there.

Barfridge, there have been a few offers of gear, why dont you PM people directly to sort out what you need. Even if I am away you could arrange to pick up an immersion chiller and or a grain mill from my shed if necessary. Might want to think about getting the mill beforehand so we arent standing round looking at steaming hot strike water waiting for the mill man to arrive!

Planning on bringing
ESB
Ordinary bitter (2, Safale vs 1968)
Smoked mild - I think, havent tried it yet (2, 1028 vs 1098)
Maybe yet another big shit porter

Simon


----------



## Asher (24/2/05)

Sat the 5th of March right?

I'm In....

I've got if needed(most of this stuff is just gathering dust):
-33 litre ss pot x 2
-Portable Burner (ideal for these pots)
-Matching chiller ready for the garden hose
-My trusty mill

Asher for now


----------



## BigAl (24/2/05)

Barfridge,

Im going to be in Margaret River camping at Yallingup, so unfortunately for me i cant make it. I will be sure to visit colonial brewing and have a drink for everyone.

Cheers
Al


----------



## Tony M (24/2/05)

Time I showed up at one of these gatherings and put a few faces to names.


----------



## barfridge (24/2/05)

I wish I could change the thread title, I might just make a new one to avoid any confusion. 

Saturday, 5th of March is the day, and its all systems go


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (24/2/05)

I'll more than likely be there.
Why dont we all bring a mill and have a proper field test.


----------



## big d (24/2/05)

wishing wishing i could be down that way guys.the time ticks slowly by and i will be annoying you lot on a regular basis once resident in sandland.  

have a good one bar :chug: 

:beer: 
big d


----------



## deebee (24/2/05)

Will have one for you big d!


----------



## JasonY (24/2/05)

big d said:


> wishing wishing i could be down that way guys.the time ticks slowly by and i will be annoying you lot on a regular basis once resident in sandland.



Figured out what area of Perth you will be in yet BigD? North or South?

Just planning ahead for your brewday


----------



## big d (25/2/05)

hi jasony
you may have missed some of my earlier posts for what ever reason but im settling in the bullsbrook region.
way north for you city folk  but hey ive lived bush most of my life.
when im set up youre all most welcome .i will have heaps of room/ house/camping out/shed whatever. your call.return journey most likely next day as im about 1/2 hour from midland train station.betta be safe than sorry <_< 

cheers
big d :beer:


----------



## kook (25/2/05)

Have fun guys, sounds like another top day I'm missing out on! 

I'll be back in Sept for a week or so, dates arent confirmed yet though. I'll bring back a bunch of beers (English / Belgian / German) and hopefully arrange a tasting for those interested


----------



## Goat (25/2/05)

Sounds great Kook - I'll be in that. I'm sure we can organise a brewday around that time too. The timing would be perfect for a summer larger


----------



## JasonY (25/2/05)

big d said:


> im about 1/2 hour from midland train station.



And I thought Atwell was a bit far out of town


----------



## Guest Lurker (25/2/05)

Hey Goat

How did your membership status become NULL? Do you still exist?


----------



## Goat (26/2/05)

I am the Goat that Walked.....

(fucked if I know)


----------



## barfridge (1/3/05)

I have just PM'd everybody my address for the meet. Please let me know if you didn't get one (its not because I dont like you).

I applied the finishing touches to my mash tun tonight, going slightly crazy with the silicone sealant in the process. Asher has been kind enough to supply a few pieces of gear I was lacking, and de brovinks will be supplying tasty bbq fare (bless them).

Now all I have to do is some cleaning, to make the place at least semi-presentable (if it isnt, just apply those blinkers I suggested you bring along).

Looking forward to Saturday,
Barfridge (Jeff)


----------



## barfridge (2/3/05)

Opps, I forgot to add the start time for everyone:

12pm (high noon)


----------



## barfridge (4/3/05)

It looks like everything is set for a big day tomorrow.

The yeast starter has been stepped up to almost 2 litres, and is bubbling away nicely and the hops and grains have been weighed.

The only thing I am short on is chairs, and perhaps an esky or 2 would be good (I have a decent sized fridge, but I've seen how much you alcos drink, hehe).


----------



## JasonY (5/3/05)

Hoping to call in for a while, I have to go sign some lease doco's for the house I am going to be renting in the morninng and perhaps go see the builder about the cost of building the new house ..... apart from that I am hoping to call in for a couple of hours.

May chuck some old gear in my car and see if anyone wants it so I don't have to move it/ chuck it.


----------



## ausdb (5/3/05)

I would like to drop in but my partner has dragged me into her work to do a bit of dodgy carpentry for her, I cant complain its overtime and I don't have to justify spending the mondey on brewing toys later!!

Goat and JasonY I'm still waiting for the kegs, havent seen them yet and I owe you a few bucks each as they emailed back saying they had shipped racetrack lid kegs in place of ovals so there was a small price reduction. (I have one racetrack lid keg and it has never given problems)

Have a good day everyone

Ausdb


----------



## deebee (5/3/05)

Thanks to Jeff and Priscilla for a very successful brew day. Hats off to barfridge for such an ambitious first all-grain brew. Cannot wait to get my teeth into that strong belgian ale.

I seem to remember some talk of a Perth Oktoberfest. This beer should be about ripe by then I reckon?


----------



## big d (5/3/05)

great to hear the day went well.hope you had a good turn out bar.

any photos  

:beer: 
big d


----------



## Guest Lurker (5/3/05)

I think Asher took a couple of photos.

Well done Mr and Mrs Fridge, plus Ruby and cats. An enjoyable afternoon with only one glass and a garlic plant as the casualties. The beer certainly looks promising at this point. Good to catch up with everyone again. Did someone say Oktoberfest? Guess I better go work out how to make one.


----------



## Asher (5/3/05)

Heres a shot of Barfridge doughing in hid first AG brew....
GL supervising on the left Goat flanking the right




Great day Jeff
Looking forward to sampling this one!

Asher for now


----------



## barfridge (6/3/05)

I just pitched the yeast starter, according to the strip thermometer on the fermenter it was at 20 degrees (I really distrust this, it would not drop this quickly in 3 or 4 hours). But as was discussed today, a few extra degrees is not a bad thing for a belgian, it really helps develop those flavours.

Thank you to everyone for turning up today, and helping out with the brew. A special thanks must go to Asher, for the loan of his brew gear, this helped to prevent any dodginess which may have ensued using my more primitive methods.

And everyone must have been well behaved, because Priscilla said that you were all welcome around any time, as long as you bring something nice and girly to drink


----------



## Goat (6/3/05)

Thanks Jeff and Priscilla for a great afternoon. I can't wait to have a little taste of this one - in a few months anyway... I have to admit though that I was a little dissapointed in the lack of anything dodgey (as promised) - it all went a touch too smoothly !

hmm Octoberfest - it must be getting close to being my turn. About time to do a decoction or two too.


----------



## barfridge (6/3/05)

Now for the lost and found section:
- 1 black ring bound folder containing recipies and tasting notes (Tony M?)
- 1 red smiling devil bottle opener (?)
- 1 Brix to SG conversion chart (captain sensible?)
- 1 yeast vial (Goat) - has contacted me, and will come by to pick it up.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (6/3/05)

Thanks BF, great afternoon and it looks like one big beer is on the way.

The folder full of brew notes is mine, I will pm you to arrange to pick it up before ASIO find out it has been lost.


----------



## Goat (6/3/05)

Hey Barfridge - any chance you could photocopy a few pages out of that book for me before you give it back ? h34r: 

That one yesterday (was it the Kolsch?) was a bewdy


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (6/3/05)

The normal fees will apply of course


----------



## Tony M (6/3/05)

Thanks to Jeff, Priscilla, Ruby & Cat for a great day. Thanks to all the other brains I picked. Great beers from the 3.4% smoke free Rauch to the 12% genuine Cimay....now, that would be a beer to clone. Thanks GL for the amarillo. Pity I forgot to take it out of the esky. I wonder what sort of a brew I can make with all that green water. Probably about the same as I make now.

PS. I'd better call that a non smokers Rauch unless someone gets upset. I believe all the healthy people enjoyed the smokey nuances. I still think my way is better.


----------



## JasonY (6/3/05)

Sounds like a great day that I missed  Appologies that I did not show but after ginning about with moving arrangements I just couldn't get myself motivated. 

Should catch you all at the next one.


----------



## Guest Lurker (6/3/05)

barfridge said:


> Now for the lost and found section:
> - 1 black ring bound folder containing recipies and tasting notes (Tony M?)
> - 1 red smiling devil bottle opener (?)
> - 1 Brix to SG conversion chart (captain sensible?)
> ...


Ahhh...that is actually a designer smiley bottle opener which I am not allowed under any circumstances to take to brew gatherings. Will pm you and pick up this week so I can smuggle it back into the house before Fleur notices.


----------



## barfridge (6/3/05)

I've spent most of the day lazing around, and cleaning up in sporadic bursts. I really should have cleaned out the mash tun yesterday, it was a little smelly today, mmm...lactobacillus.

The brew is bubbling away quite furiously, at about 21 degrees, which is right where I want it. The smells coming out are pretty darn good.

I also quickly whiiped up a label for when I finally get around to bottling this thing, let me know what you think:


----------



## deebee (7/3/05)

In case anyone is wondering her nose is actually longer than it seems. Ruby can chew a bone through a picket fence.


----------



## sinkas (16/3/05)

hi all West Aussies,
I am dissapointed I didnt log onto this site early enough to make it to the recent meeting, sounds like it was a great event!
I would dearly like to try the Red Belgian orthe Chimay Clone, if there are any going "begging"..

Cheers

Case
(Bicton)


----------



## sinkas (16/3/05)

BTW WA'ers

Any reccommendations of Bottle shops that stock a good range of Beers, particularly of the Belgian variety? BWS on Canning HWY at Alfred Cove (?) is pretty good...any others?

Cheers

Case


----------



## deebee (16/3/05)

There is only one -- the International Beer Shop in West Leederville. They have a good range of everything including Belgians. See www.internationalbeershop.com.au


----------



## Asher (16/3/05)

Welcome aboard Sinkas.

The international beer shop is a scary place..... Just pray they don't start offering interest free periods :lol: 

There will be plenty more brewdays ahead.

Asher for now


----------



## barfridge (16/3/05)

Just a quick update on the brew.
It stopped bubbling on about Monday, and I just took a gravity reading, which gave me 1.014 (OG was 1.075) - 81% attenuation. I was surprised it got down that low, I was expecting 1.020-ish. The candi sugar and flaked maize must have done thier job well.

The brew is a cloudy dark brown colour, with lots of yeast floaties. If I can get it to settle down it should be a nice deep red. I dont think I'll filter it, I need all the yeast I can to help carbonate this thing. Plus it tastes fantastic, with a nice warming alcohol flavour. Definitely a great winter warmer.


----------



## Tony M (16/3/05)

Strewth barfridge, thats 8.3%. That would really slaughter the Friday night pool. You almost tempt me.


----------



## barfridge (23/3/05)

The brew is in the bottle. I was away over the weekend, and the temps rose to mid 20's, but hopefully this late in the ferment it wont matter, just help the gravity to drop another point or 2. 

I'll give this one a good 3 months in the bottle, and unleash it at the next AHB perth meet.


----------

